# FM recption fixed



## Kerry (Apr 25, 2012)

Was the base that is on the roof where the ant screws into.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Kerry said:


> Was the base that is on the roof where the ant screws into.


Come again?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

????


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure he is saying where the antenna attaches on the roof, the base of that is where the problem was.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I'm pretty sure he is saying where the antenna attaches on the roof, the base of that is where the problem was.


I realize that...but "what" was the fix? Was reception just bad or nonexistent? Just a few more details would prove informative to all.


----------



## Kerry (Apr 25, 2012)

very poor recption and could be intermint xm and onstar worked fine never tried am


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Kerry said:


> very poor recption and could be intermint xm and onstar worked fine never tried am


so whats the fix? how'd you do it?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll bet it was the flux capacitor.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Kerry, more details please.

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

im confused


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

Does this mean the zombie apocalypse is starting? Incoherent OPs?

BRAINS! eeeeeuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sedanman said:


> Does this mean the zombie apocalypse is starting? Incoherent OPs?
> 
> BRAINS! eeeeeuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


This post is full of win.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'll bet it was the flux capacitor.


Nah, the seventh Fetzer valve was stickin'.


----------



## Kerry (Apr 25, 2012)

the thing that the antenna screws in to thats mounted on the roof of the car. The ant base. It was messed up some how.
Radio,coax to raido,ant were good just the base thats mounted to the roof was messed up. The coax screws into the base.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

If it was because of crappy reception the last few days, it is more likely the weather. It caused me to lose my shark fin. don't know it really improved my reception that much but it was coming loose anyway.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a belly button....


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

but I have an HDMI port.......


----------

